# ESP 2018 Preview is up: lots of new 7 models



## cardinal (Dec 15, 2017)

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2018-product-preview

I'm liking the multiscales a lot.


----------



## Zado (Dec 15, 2017)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## DjentleVibes (Dec 15, 2017)

Did not see the 8 string Evertune Eclipse coming.... wow


----------



## cardinal (Dec 15, 2017)

I want to drop a Kahler on the M1008MS sooo bad. 

I like its fan (25.5-27) better than the prototype Schecter fan (26.5-28? I think). And it's a flat top for my Kahler. Must. Dive. Bomb.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 15, 2017)

cardinal said:


> I want to drop a Kahler on the M1008MS sooo bad.
> 
> I like its fan (25.5-27) better than the prototype Schecter fan (26.5-28? I think). And it's a flat top for my Kahler. Must. Dive. Bomb.



27 is the bare minimum for an 8, and I think even that is stretching it for my preference. I think the 26.5 to 28 is ideal, though I wouldn't mind 25.5 to 28.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 15, 2017)

sell2792 said:


> 27 is the bare minimum for an 8, and I think even that is stretching it for my preference. I think the 26.5 to 28 is ideal, though I wouldn't mind 25.5 to 28.



I probably wouldn't use the 8th string very much (I barely use the 7th string), so 27" would be ok. I just can't abide having a 26.5" high e in standard tuning.


----------



## TOM4S (Dec 15, 2017)

The two carpenter are crazies, ESP just killed the game


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 15, 2017)

Does Stephen Carpenter still play 6 strings? Or use Seymour Duncans? Or neck pickups? 

that SC-20 has me confused, it looks like his sig from 10 years ago. Not complaining because I really like how it looks, and passive HHS looks cooler to me than HHx. 

Also like the look of those multiscales, though I'm generally not super interested in multiscales as I'm happy with 25.5" straight scale for my 7's.


also, that pink M200. maple plz.


----------



## SDMFVan (Dec 15, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Does Stephen Carpenter still play 6 strings? Or use Seymour Duncans? Or neck pickups?
> 
> that SC-20 has me confused, it looks like his sig from 10 years ago. Not complaining because I really like how it looks, and passive HHS looks cooler to me than HHx.
> 
> ...



It's a reissue of his original signature model for it's 20th anniversary.


----------



## musicaldeath (Dec 15, 2017)

I didn't know I needed a sparkly red 607B or a "Black Metal" (lol marketing) 7 string viper this bad until now.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 15, 2017)

Like that SN-1000 HT. There's just too few Strats with hardtails out there...


----------



## Sparkplug (Dec 15, 2017)

dat green Stephen Carpenter reissue  

seems like Ibanez has lost this year's game before they even started.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 15, 2017)

So I need an EII neon pink M, with a maple fretboard. 

Need.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 15, 2017)

What I don't understand is, why do they have a JB in the bridge of the SC-20 but then two not so great pickups in the other positions?


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 15, 2017)

Dat blue Sparrowhawk. A Horizon 3 and hardtail Snapper 1000. Sparkles everywhere


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 15, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> Does Stephen Carpenter still play 6 strings? Or use Seymour Duncans? Or neck pickups?
> 
> that SC-20 has me confused, it looks like his sig from 10 years ago. Not complaining because I really like how it looks, and passive HHS looks cooler to me than HHx.
> 
> ...





SDMFVan said:


> It's a reissue of his original signature model for it's 20th anniversary.





Sparkplug said:


> dat green Stephen Carpenter reissue
> 
> seems like Ibanez has lost this year's game before they even started.








Im super excited for this!! Ive wanted one of these for years but the originals (ltd sc500) dont pop up very often.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 15, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> What I don't understand is, why do they have a JB in the bridge of the SC-20 but then two not so great pickups in the other positions?



Because the original had ESP designed middle and neck pickups. 

https://dk1xgl0d43mu1.cloudfront.ne...s/000/000/082/ESP-1999-Catalog.pdf?1392144593


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Because the original had ESP designed middle and neck pickups.
> 
> https://dk1xgl0d43mu1.cloudfront.ne...s/000/000/082/ESP-1999-Catalog.pdf?1392144593



Yup. Stef probably didn't give a fuck since he never uses the middle and neck.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 15, 2017)

Ah, that makes sense. Hell, I might pick it up, but there's a few things on this list that I want.
Also, on some of the other guitars like the purple horizon, are those SD Blackened Winters in those as well?


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 15, 2017)

I think I remember reading somewhere that he only chose that pickup configuration because he thought it looked cool


----------



## JD27 (Dec 15, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that he only chose that pickup configuration because he thought it looked cool



Yup, Because he liked the Buddy Blaze guitars that Vivian Campbell played. Thought they looked cool.


----------



## zarg (Dec 15, 2017)

I really like that seven string multiscale, sad that it's just black.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 15, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that he only chose that pickup configuration because he thought it looked cool



It's his guitar and all, but as an SC-607B owner, I remember being very fucking annoyed when I read this somewhere awhile back. Couldn't he at least have thought an HS or HSS config "looked sweet"?


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 15, 2017)

Smoked Porter said:


> It's his guitar and all, but as an SC-607B owner, I remember being very fucking annoyed when I read this somewhere awhile back. Couldn't he at least have thought an HS or HSS config "looked sweet"?



I for one, think HHS looks coolest. With the slanted single in the neck.


----------



## Sparkplug (Dec 15, 2017)

can someone tell me if the '20' in SC20 is a sign for being a lower price/lower quality model? I know that Ibanez is doing something like the higher the number, the higher the quality, but I'm not that familiar with ESP.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 15, 2017)

Sparkplug said:


> can someone tell me if the '20' in SC20 is a sign for being a lower price/lower quality model? I know that Ibanez is doing something like the higher the number, the higher the quality, but I'm not that familiar with ESP.



The 20 is for 20th Anniversary of his first signature release. It should be equal to the 600 Signature Series and 1000 Deluxe lines.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 15, 2017)

Sparkplug said:


> can someone tell me if the '20' in SC20 is a sign for being a lower price/lower quality model? I know that Ibanez is doing something like the higher the number, the higher the quality, but I'm not that familiar with ESP.



I believe the 20 signifies it being his 20th anniversary model


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 15, 2017)

FitRocker33 said:


> I believe the 20 signifies it being his 20th anniversary model



That would make sense. This could be an homage to his first signature model.


----------



## TOM4S (Dec 15, 2017)

I will have to chose... They look fantastic


----------



## feraledge (Dec 15, 2017)

Zado said:


> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh*


I'm always amazed at the degree of your brand loyalty to one company and utter dislike for another when they both share the same corporate body.


----------



## buriedoutback (Dec 15, 2017)

I like the VIPER-7 Black Metal.


----------



## frogman81 (Dec 15, 2017)

Loving the black metal series. No signs of anything new for E-ii or above yet?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 15, 2017)

frogman81 said:


> Loving the black metal series. No signs of anything new for E-ii or above yet?



Apparently someone at ESP said that they'll announce the new E-II stuff in January. I assume they'll announce any new ESP-branded stuff then too.


----------



## Vyn (Dec 15, 2017)

Wicked stuff. 8 string single cut for the win! That Viper is sick as well.

EDIT: Finally a budget Arrow as well!


----------



## Zado (Dec 16, 2017)

feraledge said:


> I'm always amazed at the degree of your brand loyalty to one company and utter dislike for another when they both share the same corporate body.


Dont get me wrong man, I like Esp as well, problem is I never see what I want to see, and that's the brand I have the highest expectation of . There have been years in the past(not even that far too) I felt utterly disappointed by Schecter as well. I just can t see anything that suits me apart from the Kamikaze. I like sparklin colors, but totally hate the way the SC models look, Im no fan of Hammet inlays at all like I said and dont have any interest in 7-8-9-fanned-erg-evertune stuff. Take those away from 2018 Esp guitars and whats left?


----------



## feraledge (Dec 16, 2017)

The black metal and increasing number of sonic/daphne blue guitars has me stoked (they had some more previews and end of season add ons that didn't make it in the preview). For LTD, this is a lot of new stuff that they're adding in. Schecter will always be more experimental than ESP, so I'd say the new stuff this year seems considerable.
Hoping for the same with EII, but doubtful. I do think we'll see a number of new ESP USA options though. Maybe the return of the Horizon? New shapes otherwise I'd say is unlikely.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 16, 2017)

Zado said:


> Dont get me wrong man, I like Esp as well, problem is I never see what I want to see, and that's the brand I have the highest expectation of . There have been years in the past(not even that far too) I felt utterly disappointed by Schecter as well. I just can t see anything that suits me apart from the Kamikaze. I like sparklin colors, but totally hate the way the SC models look, Im no fan of Hammet inlays at all like I said and dont have any interest in 7-8-9-fanned-erg-evertune stuff. Take those away from 2018 Esp guitars and whats left?



they gotta get that niche money. it's all erg all the time.


----------



## Passtheapathy (Dec 16, 2017)

ESP seriously needs to direct mount ALL of their pickups and start using hipshots/evertunes instead of those hideous tune-o-matic/tone pros/whatever they are.


----------



## Korneo (Dec 16, 2017)

"Updated LTD KH-602. The guitar includes new *EMG Kirk Hammett Bone Breaker Signature pickups* "

Well, here it is


----------



## couverdure (Dec 16, 2017)

Sparkplug said:


> dat green Stephen Carpenter reissue
> 
> seems like Ibanez has lost this year's game before they even started.


There's the RG550 reissues, RG570, their fixed bridge counterparts, and the AZ (the strat-like model that some endorsers were playing this year) coming out next year, and there's probably more to be announced soon.


----------



## Glades (Dec 16, 2017)

Not super excited about this line up. Still waiting for an FR-7 with a figured Maple Top and better knob placement.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 16, 2017)

Those SC’s make me want that sparkle color on more M-II’s. 

I have no idea what I’d use a middle pickup for.


----------



## RiffRaff (Dec 16, 2017)

Some cool stuff from Edwards and ESP Japan as well...





























I know this is a 6 but this has to be the coolest finish on a Horizon-1 I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Glades (Dec 16, 2017)

I like that they finally removed the horrendous model label at the 12th Fret. Bravo ESP


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 16, 2017)

RiffRaff said:


> Some cool stuff from Edwards and ESP Japan as well...



Yes!


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 16, 2017)

RiffRaff said:


>



What’s up JP7? Lemme try one of these.


----------



## Zado (Dec 16, 2017)

feraledge said:


> The black metal and increasing number of sonic/daphne blue guitars has me stoked (they had some more previews and end of season add ons that didn't make it in the preview). For LTD, this is a lot of new stuff that they're adding in. Schecter will always be more experimental than ESP, so I'd say the new stuff this year seems considerable.
> Hoping for the same with EII, but doubtful. I do think we'll see a number of new ESP USA options though. Maybe the return of the Horizon? New shapes otherwise I'd say is unlikely.


Maybe it just me gettin too old  I'd love to see some sparkle M-II or Phoenixx, or even stripped down USA M models! Damn I've been waiting all life to see a Kai Hansen signature LTD version  

Also, please give me the good old Vintage Plus back!!



diagrammatiks said:


> they gotta get that niche money. it's all erg all the time.



I'm ok with them gettin niche money, but hell please something for me as well!


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 16, 2017)

Love the black metal viper 7. If it is longer than 25.5 then definetely getting one!


----------



## clopstyle (Dec 16, 2017)

I’d love to see a horizon 7 with fixed bridge that’s not a baritone and not black.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 16, 2017)

So the Black Metal models have Blackened Black Winters and the pickups have black lettering instead of white. Does that also go for the guitars with similar looking pickups? Because I'm pretty sure I saw a 7 I'd want that has Blackened Winters in it.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 16, 2017)

I want that Ohmura sig so bad. But NFW I can rationalize $5000 for it. But twinkle pink is so hot


----------



## curlyvice (Dec 16, 2017)

That new Stef 7 is fucking awesome. Why do they keep insisting on putting his signature as an inlay on the 8? Looks super tacky. 

Looking forward to the new E-II stuff. Hopefully more baritones and 8's.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 16, 2017)

curlyvice said:


> That new Stef 7 is fucking awesome. Why do they keep insisting on putting his signature as an inlay on the 8? Looks super tacky.
> 
> Looking forward to the new E-II stuff. Hopefully more baritones and 8's.



Because he wants it that way.


----------



## curlyvice (Dec 16, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Because he wants it that way.



I don't know the man, nor am I aware of how ESP makes these decisions, but on his own personal guitars and all of his ESP Japan sigs (as well as the LTD SCT models), the signature is on the headstock and it looks fine there. It would be nice if they did the same with the LTD SC models.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 16, 2017)

Ah I wasn’t aware. I just assumed from the way it seems ESP deals with artists that he had full discretion over his sig.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 16, 2017)

Aren't the blackened black winters supposed to have hex poles?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Aren't the blackened black winters supposed to have hex poles?



Yup. I'd imagine they sound slightly different because of it, too. Supposedly hex screws make a pickup sound a bit more aggressive and tighter.


----------



## TOM4S (Dec 16, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Because he wants it that way.


He doesnt have his signature on his guitars. Just a marketing thing...


----------



## cardinal (Dec 16, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> I want that Ohmura sig so bad. But NFW I can rationalize $5000 for it. But twinkle pink is so hot



Yeah, I just can't do that. But killer guitar. Scalloped frets, even.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 16, 2017)

Also why the hell can't Hipshot put black screws in their black bridges???


----------



## Frostbite (Dec 16, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Also why the hell can't Hipshot put black screws in their black bridges???


TBH I like the contrast. It's subtle enough to not ruin it for me at least


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 16, 2017)

Frostbite said:


> TBH I like the contrast. It's subtle enough to not ruin it for me at least


same, plus you also would need black coils too.

Im like you I kinda like the look of it and learned to associated with hipshot. Having it an all black it would kinda look "cheap" in my eyes, kinda because cheap hardtail bridges are my only point of reference. Maybe they would do look amazing. And maybe people havent really though much about it, and since no request to them, they havent build it. It only takes one brave brand or bunch of email request to make it happen

Kinda like pickups with the chrome pole pieces. Its "standard", but there are full black pickups, maybe an all pitch black hipshot bridge could be a nice touch for some guitars, like a special thing, but I like the "standard" way they look more


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 16, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> So the Black Metal models have Blackened Black Winters and the pickups have black lettering instead of white. Does that also go for the guitars with similar looking pickups? Because I'm pretty sure I saw a 7 I'd want that has Blackened Winters in it.



Black lettering and Hex pole pieces instead of the screw/slug combination. As others have already mentioned, this will make the tone a little tighter/sharper, especially on the high-end and low-end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2017)

I kinda wanna try them. The regular black Winters I tried were... eh?  Surprisingly dark sounding.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 16, 2017)

So both of these have Blackened Winters?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> So both of these have Blackened Winters?



Looks like the Nazgul(or Pegasus)/Sentient set, given the screw/slugs.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 16, 2017)

Damn... Was really hoping they were Black Winters.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 16, 2017)

RiffRaff said:


> Some cool stuff from Edwards and ESP Japan as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Second one! Yes please!!!


----------



## jwade (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh man, this is nice




How does LTD compare quality-wise?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 17, 2017)

Those are supposed be on the same level as the 1000 Deluxe Series, so they should be pretty nice.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 17, 2017)

Dude I'm really liking the way those M-series multiscales look. Love that headstock!
https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2018-product-preview


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 17, 2017)

RiffRaff said:


>


Niiice!


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 17, 2017)

For me, the headstocks on the multiscale guitars look too old fashioned for the concept, but good that the straight fret is the 5th.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 17, 2017)

s2k9k said:


> Dude I'm really liking the way those M-series multiscales look. Love that headstock!
> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2018-product-preview



That's the single thing putting me off them. A reverse pointy inline would fit a lot better. Even reversing the existing headstock would've been ok. That non reverse vintage plus headstock just doesn't flow with the angles of the fan at all.


----------



## Dahl (Dec 17, 2017)

This one could be awesome...with an ebony fretboard.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Dec 17, 2017)

Kinda like em... but im really glad that the lower end models finally dont have that fugly model name inlay at 12th fret.


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 17, 2017)

2018 may be the year I purchase an ESP instead of an Ibby...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Dec 18, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Also why the hell can't Hipshot put black screws in their black bridges???



It's hard to do with a 100% stainless steel bridge.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 18, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> It's hard to do with a 100% stainless steel bridge.



The bridge plate is aluminum isn't it?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Dec 18, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> The bridge plate is aluminum isn't it?



I could have sworn it was also steel, but according to Hipshot's website, it's actually brass.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 18, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I could have sworn it was also steel, but according to Hipshot's website, it's actually brass.



Well I'll be damned. I never knew that. I always assumed it was black anodized aluminum because of the matte finish.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Dec 18, 2017)

That multi scale is the first ESP I've wanted in years!


----------



## park0496 (Dec 19, 2017)

Please have a sonic blue SRC6 as the ESP 20th anniversary model.. haha


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 19, 2017)

^
Agreed


----------



## park0496 (Dec 19, 2017)

There it is! Come on ESP!


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 21, 2017)

As cool as that SC-20 is I wish they would reissue the sunburst SC-607. I cannot find one. That being said, I’m going to have a hard time passing up the chance to buy the 20 since that was really this first signature model I ever dreamed of owning when I was younger. Hopefully this is the first of more Stef reissues, give me a sunburst Sc-607 and a SRC-7 next ESP, please.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 21, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that he only chose that pickup configuration because he thought it looked cool




It does look cool


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 21, 2017)

I wish they had just reissued the SC-600 instead of doing the slanted neck pickup. I've always liked the pickup configuration on Stephen's guitars, but I cannot stand that neck position because it messes with the pickup symmetry.


----------



## Curt (Dec 21, 2017)

I really want that red sparkle on the 608b, but on a 7 string TE model with a floyd rose and some black nickel fishman moderns. Ah, I can dream...


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Dec 21, 2017)

The purple sparkle KH, with those skull inlays... Who is it for?


----------



## Curt (Dec 21, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The purple sparkle KH, with those skull inlays... Who is it for?


I can only guess for KH fanboys that gotta have everything with his name on it. Or people that _really _want a purple sparkle MII, but don't want to pay top dollar for their own custom. Frankly, if it had a maple board instead of rosewood and no skull inlays, I would have fallen in love. But yeah, obviously knew that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## gunch (Dec 21, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I could have sworn it was also steel, but according to Hipshot's website, it's actually brass.



Big brass for big toanz


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 21, 2017)

Dammit was hoping on word if there be a ESP MIJ version of the Ken Susi Blingmachine...


----------



## Rtf417 (Dec 21, 2017)

Isolationist said:


> I wish they had just reissued the SC-600 instead of doing the slanted neck pickup. I've always liked the pickup configuration on Stephen's guitars, but I cannot stand that neck position because it messes with the pickup symmetry.


I have a few of the old ESP STEF SRC 6-String guitars that came out back in the late 90’s. What do you mean by position of the pickup symmetry?? A lot of people bag on the pickup configuration of these guitars but I don’t get why. The 3 pickup configuration in this guitar is quite unique as you can get a variety of great tones out of this guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2017)

Having a middle and neck pickup makes sense. You get a slew of tones like you would on a Strat, but with more beef because of the bridge and middle bucker. Super versatile. 

Having a middle with no neck makes no sense. Not as versatile and you don't get the awesomeness that is the neck + middle combined.


----------



## Sparkplug (Dec 21, 2017)

I just found a first SC20 listing: http://bmusic.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_15_20&products_id=7018

1.799 AUD which equals 1.163€ or 1.380 US$. 

Not sure if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 21, 2017)

RiffRaff said:


> Some cool stuff from Edwards and ESP Japan as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the ESP Japan info? Trying to see what else they will have.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 21, 2017)

Necky379 said:


> As cool as that SC-20 is I wish they would reissue the sunburst SC-607. I cannot find one. That being said, I’m going to have a hard time passing up the chance to buy the 20 since that was really this first signature model I ever dreamed of owning when I was younger. Hopefully this is the first of more Stef reissues, give me a sunburst Sc-607 and a SRC-7 next ESP, please.



While there's still time for them to announce a 7 string equivalent of the SC20 I doubt they'll be more Stef reissues on the way as the SC20 is part of their one off artist sig thing which focuses on replicas/reissues of artist guitars such as the Vernon Reid and Page Hamilton sigs or limited edition finishes like they did for Kirk Hammett and Jeff Hanneman.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 21, 2017)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Where did you get the ESP Japan info? Trying to see what else they will have.



All this stuff has been out for a while. You can find it on ESP Japan's website but I generally use something like Ikebe Gakki, Digimart, or Ishibashi


----------



## feraledge (Dec 21, 2017)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Where did you get the ESP Japan info? Trying to see what else they will have.


Espguitars.co.jp
I always have to use a proxy browser for it.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 22, 2017)

Triple-J said:


> While there's still time for them to announce a 7 string equivalent of the SC20 I doubt they'll be more Stef reissues on the way as the SC20 is part of their one off artist sig thing which focuses on replicas/reissues of artist guitars such as the Vernon Reid and Page Hamilton sigs or limited edition finishes like they did for Kirk Hammett and Jeff Hanneman.




That makes sense, I’m just hopeful for more reissues. Maybe next year they’ll do another round of Stef reissues. It could become their Les Paul, a signature model that became associated with so many more artists than just the creator. I’m thinking about the other guitar players who have used Stef’s models, Devin Townsend, the guys from Suicide Silence and Lacuna Coil. There’s probably more I’m forgetting about but they’re the first that come to mind. Regardless of Stef’s design intentions (choosing a pickup configuration because it looks cool), his models are the best guitars introduced in my lifetime IMHO. Whether you play Deftones music or any other style there’s a model that will cover it. They’re just perfect guitars, again IMHO. This reissue has me really excited and it’s the first time I’ve been excited about a release since Ibanez reissued the RG550.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 22, 2017)

Triple-J said:


> While there's still time for them to announce a 7 string equivalent of the SC20 I doubt they'll be more Stef reissues on the way as the SC20 is part of their one off artist sig thing which focuses on replicas/reissues of artist guitars such as the Vernon Reid and Page Hamilton sigs or limited edition finishes like they did for Kirk Hammett and Jeff Hanneman.




That makes sense, I’m just hopeful for more reissues. Maybe next year they’ll do another round of Stef reissues. It could become their Les Paul, a signature model that became associated with so many more artists than just the creator. I’m thinking about the other guitar players who have used Stef’s models, Devin Townsend, the guys from Suicide Silence and Lacuna Coil. There’s probably more I’m forgetting about but they’re the first that come to mind. Regardless of Stef’s design intentions (choosing a pickup configuration because it looks cool), his models are the best guitars introduced in my lifetime IMHO. Whether you play Deftones music or any other style there’s a model that will cover it. They’re just perfect guitars, again IMHO. This reissue has me really excited and it’s the first time I’ve been excited about a release since Ibanez reissued the RG550.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 22, 2017)

Rtf417 said:


> I have a few of the old ESP STEF SRC 6-String guitars that came out back in the late 90’s. What do you mean by position of the pickup symmetry?? A lot of people bag on the pickup configuration of these guitars but I don’t get why. The 3 pickup configuration in this guitar is quite unique as you can get a variety of great tones out of this guitar.



I mean, aesthetically, it's like mixing squares and triangles. It's a personal preference with me, but I like HH configurations because it's congruent shapes that can be split down the middle with no variance. Adding the slanted neck single throws that off. I know that, in most cases, tone should supersede aesthetics, but I personally think it's a bit ugly.


----------



## Zado (Dec 22, 2017)

Make this REAL.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 22, 2017)

Zado said:


> Make this REAL.



Holy lord....


I do not normally like SG Style guitars but I will buy that bad boy!


----------



## jwade (Dec 22, 2017)

Zado said:


> Make this REAL.



Holy crap, I would love a 7 string version of that.


----------



## Rtf417 (Dec 22, 2017)

Isolationist said:


> I mean, aesthetically, it's like mixing squares and triangles. It's a personal preference with me, but I like HH configurations because it's congruent shapes that can be split down the middle with no variance. Adding the slanted neck single throws that off. I know that, in most cases, tone should supersede aesthetics, but I personally think it's a bit ugly.


I hear you. Everyone has different tastes. I dig the pickup configuration. I believe it’s very unique and different. IMO, I which they would Re-issue these in ESP with different colors such as the original White and Baby Blue colors. But we all know that that won’t happen anytime in the near future.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Dec 22, 2017)

new official video for the SC-608B Red Sparkle online:

https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2034134

killer kolor !!!


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 23, 2017)

jwade said:


> Holy crap, I would love a 7 string version of that.



Me too.
I like the control layout.
Lose the inlays would be ok lol.

off the subject but where are you guys hosting your pix to post here now? I've looked up a few but there seems to one thing or another that turns me off to any particular service so far...


----------



## jwade (Dec 23, 2017)

Is that a custom shop Viper or a signature model?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 23, 2017)

jwade said:


> Is that a custom shop Viper or a signature model?



It's ESP USA Viper.


----------



## stratjacket (Dec 26, 2017)

Love the multi sales, may have to give them a try. I like the all black metal series with the exception that I need a neck pickup.


----------



## TOM4S (Dec 27, 2017)

The LTD SC608b is BEAUTIFUL





https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2034134


----------



## Zado (Dec 27, 2017)

these into production. Now.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 27, 2017)

Single cuts should have a tear-drop burst IMHO.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 27, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Single cuts should have a tear-drop burst IMHO.



I prefer them that way as well, they have done some with tear drop instead of edge bursts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2017)

JD27 said:


> I prefer them that way as well, they have done some with tear drop instead of edge bursts.





cardinal said:


> Single cuts should have a tear-drop burst IMHO.



So true.


----------



## dirtool (Dec 30, 2017)

To me, the M1007MS is really the most wanted multi-scale so far, no extruded fret board, no too slanted frets, custom angled pickups instead of lazy soapbars, no ugly 12th inlay, nothing to be picky aesthetically.Just wait for the price is out, if it is under 1k, I have no excuse.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 31, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Single cuts should have a tear-drop burst IMHO.


Sometimes yes, sometimes no. It only works for me if it's very gradual. Harder-edged bursts (like this one) look like utter ass to me, but softer ones (like here) are neato. Both of those are what Gibson calls "tobacco sunburst", btw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. It only works for me if it's very gradual. Harder-edged bursts (like this one) look like utter ass to me, but softer ones (like here) are neato. Both of those are what Gibson calls "tobacco sunburst", btw.



I like 'em both. 

But I gues that's because I'm a nut for Norlin-esque guitars.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 4, 2018)

Specs and pricing for the new LTDs are up on the ESP site. I’m surprised the Black Metal Viper is 25.5” scale. Cool for me! I was expecting the 27” scale.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 4, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Specs and pricing for the new LTDs are up on the ESP site. I’m surprised the Black Metal Viper is 25.5” scale. Cool for me! I was expecting the 27” scale.



ESP always labels them a baritone if they are 27”.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 6, 2018)

Heavily considering this:







Does anyone have experience with the SD Pegasus? I'm hoping it's not just another Djent pickup.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 6, 2018)

For anyone not checking the similar ESP thread in the Standard sub forum:



Church2224 said:


> Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 6, 2018)

Theres a couple in there i like the look of, ESP may be getting some attention from me. However, it al depends on what PRS come out with as I'm more a PRS player these days.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 6, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Heavily considering this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Pegasus is a great pickup- tight like the Nazgul but slightly lower output and a lot less fizzy on the top end. I wouldn't say it's "djenty" at all. It's probably my favorite SD pickup these days.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 6, 2018)

Good good. I really want a seven to go through my 6505+. Is it tight enough to handle fast riffing? This will be important if I grab that 7.


----------



## Toxin (Jan 7, 2018)

Church2224 said:


> Couple of more E-IIs leaking out since others have been posted. I am looking forward to this year from ESP.


Hope we'll see NT-7B in a color like that


----------



## Sparkplug (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm wondering when the new stuff will be available. For some reason the SC20 feels like a limited run.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 9, 2018)

The LTD multiscale has some pretty nice specs:



> The new models have varying scale lengths of 27” - 25.5”. They are bolt-on designs that use a “drop top” of thick flamed maple that’s bent over a lightweight mahogany back. Both models offer a five-piece neck made of maple and exotic purple heart wood, with a Macassar ebony fingerboard that includes offset abalone dot inlays.
> 
> Top-tier components on the new M-1007MS and M-1008MS include a set of Seymour Duncan Nazgul and Sentient pickups that were custom-made for ESP with a special angled design and pole spacing optimized for the multi-scale design. A push-pull control on the tone knob allows for coil splitting, providing a wealth of flexible tones. Other components include a Hipshot multi-scale bridge and ESP locking tuners.








I think the headstock compliments the multi scale well. I'd be pretty interested in checking it out, especially with a nicer top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2018)

So... Uh... Did all of Whitechapel ditch ESP? I know Zach did, but it looks like neither Ben's nor Alex's guitars are on the website anynore. 

It sucks because Zach's guitar was unique as fuck in a good way. And Bens guitars was one of the US's few chances to get a 7 string baritone with a cock stock.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 11, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... Uh... Did all of Whitechapel ditch ESP? I know Zach did, but it looks like neither Ben's nor Alex's guitars are on the website anynore.
> 
> It sucks because Zach's guitar was unique as fuck in a good way. And Bens guitars was one of the US's few chances to get a 7 string baritone with a cock stock.



They are still listed as artists it seems: 

https://www.espguitars.com/users?content_details_group=114,834,836&role=artist


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 14, 2018)

Overtone said:


> The LTD multiscale has some pretty nice specs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im shocked how well that body and headstock compliments multiscale


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Jan 14, 2018)

GenghisCoyne said:


> im shocked how well that body and headstock compliments multiscale



This is indeed my next upcoming GAS, I need to try one as soon as possible


----------



## cardinal (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah I love those multiscales. I might finally get an 8-string.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Jan 14, 2018)

Do we have any clue about the price ? The only thing I found for Europe is something near 1300/1400€ for those MS models


----------



## cardinal (Jan 14, 2018)

TheUnknownOne said:


> Do we have any clue about the price ? The only thing I found for Europe is something near 1300/1400€ for those MS models



In the US, looks like $1249/1299 street. Not inexpensive guitars.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Jan 15, 2018)

cardinal said:


> In the US, looks like $1249/1299 street. Not inexpensive guitars.



Thanks, it seems reasonable for the specs, but it would have been absolutely killer if it was no more than 1K


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jan 16, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So... Uh... Did all of Whitechapel ditch ESP? I know Zach did, but it looks like neither Ben's nor Alex's guitars are on the website anynore.
> 
> It sucks because Zach's guitar was unique as fuck in a good way. And Bens guitars was one of the US's few chances to get a 7 string baritone with a cock stock.



I wonder if they're just all discontinued now for not selling very well (that and going to Aristedes in Zach's case). I remember only seeing like 3 NGDs combined for all of the updated Whitechapel sigs. It's kinda weird, considering their looks/specs for the price and Whitechapel's popularity. Too bad, cause the AW-7B and Householder EC are both cool fucking guitars and I wanted them


----------



## Arkon (Jan 17, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


>



I'm interested in it too. I just hate the glossy neck. Briefly tried a similar 6 string esp, and the neck was really sticky. I really liked the accessibility that the set-though offers (a combination of set-in and neck-through).

My luthier told me it would cost me quite a lot to make it permanently satin, also because you can't detach the neck to easily refinish it.

How are the esp locking tuners? Are they as good as the Gotoh they put in higher-end models?


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2018)

cardinal said:


> In the US, looks like $1249/1299 street. Not inexpensive guitars.


I think we should all expect to see tthe high end MIK guitars reaching the 2k in the next 10 years


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2018)

Zado said:


> I think we should all expect to see tthe high end MIK guitars reaching the 2k in the next 10 years



Wouldn’t surprise me. The specs are increasingly getting more and more pricey, and the fit/finish and QC can be pretty darn nice. 

But in ten years, who knows right? Bottom could fall out of the guitar market completely. I really have no idea who buys all the guitars these companies are churning out. Seems like a hot potato that someone is going to get stuck holding at some point.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I really have no idea who buys all the guitars these companies are churning out. Seems like a hot potato that someone is going to get stuck holding at some point.



I think this is why we are seeing a lot more catering to our niche metal guitars lately. Popular music doesn't really do guitars anymore so there aren't as many young blues/alt rock/classic rock players starting out anymore. Metal is guitar driven and we are the future of guitars until someone else comes up with something new.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> I think this is why we are seeing a lot more catering to our niche metal guitars lately. Popular music doesn't really do guitars anymore so there aren't as many young blues/alt rock/classic rock players starting out anymore. Metal is guitar driven and we are the future of guitars until someone else comes up with something new.



Guitar companies have to cater to the niche market now because anyone who wants something traditional can just buy it used. When I first started out, it took a lot of effort to track down a used guitar with specific specs. Now, if you don’t see what you want on eBay or Reverb, just check back next week. 

Hard for guitar companies to sell something new when the exact same thing is readily available for way less on the used market. So you have to come up with something that isn’t on the used market yet. But that changes as soon as you start selling them, so you’d better keep coming up with new stuff.


----------



## Curt (Jan 17, 2018)

I keep telling myself I'm finally going to pick up a used SCT-607b because I played one a while back and I really loved it. But that new green sparkle one is growing on me super fast, so i'm kind of waiting it out for either that, or picking up the new laser blue RGD Iron Label. If it's not evident by now, I have a thing for obnoxious/loud color schemes on guitars.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 17, 2018)

Arkon said:


> I'm interested in it too. I just hate the glossy neck. Briefly tried a similar 6 string esp, and the neck was really sticky. I really liked the accessibility that the set-though offers (a combination of set-in and neck-through).
> 
> My luthier told me it would cost me quite a lot to make it permanently satin, also because you can't detach the neck to easily refinish it.
> 
> How are the esp locking tuners? Are they as good as the Gotoh they put in higher-end models?



Making the neck satin shouldn't cost much. It's basically taking some sand paper and steel-wool to it after taping off the ends of the neck and the edge of the fretboard. I've seen people satin-ize a neck with these simple tools and do it in less than 15 minutes. 
I'm not sure what 'permanently satin' means either, i'm not sure this is even possible. Maybe your tech was referring to stripping it down to the wood and then oiling it?

The ESP/LTD locking tuners are fine tuners. I find Gotoh's to be higher quality but the LTD locking tuners are more than adequate (I've never had an issue with them and they stay in tune quite well).


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 20, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me. The specs are increasingly getting more and more pricey, and the fit/finish and QC can be pretty darn nice.
> 
> But in ten years, who knows right? Bottom could fall out of the guitar market completely. I really have no idea who buys all the guitars these companies are churning out. Seems like a hot potato that someone is going to get stuck holding at some point.



It might have more to do with the economy at this point. There are so many different genres I think guitar making will likely be safe, in general. Though, I do wonder if everyone will just get a smaller slice of the pie, given how many companies/people do it.

But these days people are selling guitars for ridiculous sums of money. 7 years ago you could get some good deals. Now everyone is asking at near new prices for their used gear.


----------



## Arkon (Jan 20, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Making the neck satin shouldn't cost much. It's basically taking some sand paper and steel-wool to it after taping off the ends of the neck and the edge of the fretboard. I've seen people satin-ize a neck with these simple tools and do it in less than 15 minutes.
> I'm not sure what 'permanently satin' means either, i'm not sure this is even possible. Maybe your tech was referring to stripping it down to the wood and then oiling it?
> 
> The ESP/LTD locking tuners are fine tuners. I find Gotoh's to be higher quality but the LTD locking tuners are more than adequate (I've never had an issue with them and they stay in tune quite well).



They've contacted me, and told me I can do this simple process too.
By permanent satin, probably the luthier meant stripping down to the wood, and applying some sort of permanent oil. But the above method certainly would be much cheaper.
Maybe since it is quite a technical question, I'll also ask in the proper section.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> It might have more to do with the economy at this point. There are so many different genres I think guitar making will likely be safe, in general. Though, I do wonder if everyone will just get a smaller slice of the pie, given how many companies/people do it.
> 
> But these days people are selling guitars for ridiculous sums of money. 7 years ago you could get some good deals. Now everyone is asking at near new prices for their used gear.



Very high end items, including guitars, seem to be doing well as long as they can maintain quality and exclusivity. Those that are doing well are doing very well and can splurge. I’m not sure imported production guitars will fair so well, but who knows.


----------



## ohaiitzwill (Jan 23, 2018)

Man, I've been dying for ESP to release a new Japanese Viper 7 string...all this does is frustrate me further.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me. The specs are increasingly getting more and more pricey, and the fit/finish and QC can be pretty darn nice.
> 
> But in ten years, who knows right? Bottom could fall out of the guitar market completely. I really have no idea who buys all the guitars these companies are churning out. Seems like a hot potato that someone is going to get stuck holding at some point.



is it multi scale.
i'm buying it. 
ya they are getting pricier...but 5-10 years ago if you wanted a multi scale it was either agile or a super expensive custom.

if these are halfway decent it's a great backup to my more expensive guitars.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> is it multi scale.
> i'm buying it.
> ya they are getting pricier...but 5-10 years ago if you wanted a multi scale it was either agile or a super expensive custom.
> 
> if these are halfway decent it's a great backup to my more expensive guitars.



Absolutely. It has the specs of a killer guitar and I assume LTD’s QC is good, so I really want one too.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-e-ii-for-2018&reorder=title

Sweet mother of god:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2018)

that fade looks familiar...


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 24, 2018)

StrmRidr said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-e-ii-for-2018&reorder=title
> 
> Sweet mother of god:


Oh, so _that's _what my next guitar will look like!

My God, that thing looks sublime.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 24, 2018)

StrmRidr said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-e-ii-for-2018&reorder=title
> 
> Sweet mother of god:



I have no words for this. It's just perfect. Maybe one of the few guitars that are worth buying brand new. I hope it does not have a ridiculous price tag on it because of the Bareknuckels and the Top.

All these new EII are crazy. I even want to buy that BTL5 bass and i don't even play bass and never owned one.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 24, 2018)

Surprised nobody commented that the teal quilt MII is a straight to the jugular attack on the Jackson juggernaut market. And probably for close to 1000 less to boot....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 24, 2018)

StrmRidr said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-e-ii-for-2018&reorder=title
> 
> Sweet mother of god:


that is so sick


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 24, 2018)

What are you people, on drugs? That teal EII is a SIX STRING! Stop encouraging this sort of behavior. Show a modicum of decency, my ERG brethren!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> What are you people, on drugs? That teal EII is a SIX STRING! Stop encouraging this sort of behavior. Show a modicum of decency, my ERG brethren!


The 7 string does look nice


Too bad ESP has a fascination with making their 7 strings 25.5 scale


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2018)

Frostbite said:


> The 7 string does look nice
> View attachment 58653
> 
> Too bad ESP has a fascination with making their 7 strings 25.5 scale



Hmm, I feel I should be doing some googling. I don't like the finish on that, and I'd love a trem, but I can deal with the 25.5" length....


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Long live 25.5” scale 7-strings!


----------



## zarg (Jan 25, 2018)

If you prefer video over pictures, here's some footage of the new esp's


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> What are you people, on drugs? That teal EII is a SIX STRING! Stop encouraging this sort of behavior. Show a modicum of decency, my ERG brethren!


BUT IT'S TEAALLLL. I can't control myself around turquoise/teal/reindeer blue guitars, erg or not.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2018)

Not sure it's been posted but some photos of all the exhibition models here (I've only seen one so far in the thread):

https://www.themusiczoo.com/blogs/news/namm-2018-every-esp-2018-exhibition-model


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 26, 2018)

ESP USAs....

I the M-II NTBs and V!!!


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 26, 2018)

Church2224 said:


> ESP USAs....
> 
> I the M-II NTBs and V!!!


Alright, I need somebody to find that guy taking the picture of the tags, and get a price for me, every video has been way too blurry to see the actual text on the card.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2018)

Can't help but think a V in Magenta Pearl below would be sick.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2018)

The V looks great. Still bummed no trem for the 7.


----------



## Glades (Jan 26, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Hmm, I feel I should be doing some googling. I don't like the finish on that, and I'd love a trem, but I can deal with the 25.5" length....



I used to be on the same school of though, but I've grown out of 26.5"+ scale sevens. The shorter scale instruments just sound better to my ears. Unless you play in tunings lower than Drop G# and A standard, I feel the loss in tone doesn't outweight the string tightness.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 26, 2018)

My god those esp usa’s....just....my god....

Tentpole in my pants for realzzzz....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

hmm_emoji.png


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 26, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> hmm_emoji.png



That guitar could potentially cause serious problems for my tax return


----------



## cardinal (Jan 26, 2018)

Ooo maple boards are an option in the M7 now? That’s great.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 27, 2018)

ESP is putting out the dopest guitars this year! I'm usually excited for the Ibanez stuff but not this year.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2018)

From one of my dealers: 

Stainless Steel Frets will be standard on USA Models, with Nickle optional for those who want it.

Yey!


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 27, 2018)

Church2224 said:


> with Nickle optional for those who want it.


AKA the worst option.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 27, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> AKA the worst option.



I actually didn't care for the feel of the stainless frets on my DC7X.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2018)

Some more info from my dealer.

The USA M-II 7 String WILL have the option for a floyd rose this year! Also more pickups options such as more Duncan and EMG Options. They will be flexible on options like say you want just one pickup, no inlays or abalone inlays, ect. Also the V Will have flamed top and solid finish options. There will be more options and specs coming out soon as well. They really did well with this line up.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 27, 2018)

Djuicy


----------



## cardinal (Jan 27, 2018)

Church2224 said:


> Some more info from my dealer.
> 
> The USA M-II 7 String WILL have the option for a floyd rose this year! Also more pickups options such as more Duncan and EMG Options. They will be flexible on options like say you want just one pickup, no inlays or abalone inlays, ect. Also the V Will have flamed top and solid finish options. There will be more options and specs coming out soon as well. They really did well with this line up.



OMG that’s fantastic and terrible news. M-II 7FR would be awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2018)

Church2224 said:


> Some more info from my dealer.
> 
> The USA M-II 7 String WILL have the option for a floyd rose this year! Also more pickups options such as more Duncan and EMG Options. They will be flexible on options like say you want just one pickup, no inlays or abalone inlays, ect. Also the V Will have flamed top and solid finish options. There will be more options and specs coming out soon as well. They really did well with this line up.



Well fuck. If they come in around the price of a Modern 7, I might just have to buy my first ESP in almost a decade.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 27, 2018)

The Suhr Modern is so ugly to me, I haven’t been able to pull the trigger. I was pretty sure I’d end up with a USA Schecter Sunset 24-7, but screw that if the USA M7 comes with a Floyd.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well fuck. If they come in around the price of a Modern 7, I might just have to buy my first ESP in almost a decade.



I would suspect a price between $3,200.00 to $3,500.00 for these. Neck Thru Models I Was told start around $3,700.00. I will be talking to dealers on quotes soon. I want an M-II NTB and an M-II 7 Like no other.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2018)

cardinal said:


> The Suhr Modern is so ugly to me, I haven’t been able to pull the trigger. I was pretty sure I’d end up with a USA Schecter Sunset 24-7, but screw that if the USA M7 comes with a Floyd.



Not a fan of the offset, huh? I typically don't either, I HATE the Jackson B7/CB shape. 

I wish they'd do a Standard 7, but in person the offset on the Modern isn't as bad as looking at direct pictures of it. Or maybe I'm trying to tell myself that. 



Church2224 said:


> I would suspect a price between $3,200.00 to $3,500.00 for these. Neck Thru Models I Was told start around $3,700.00. I will be talking to dealers on quotes soon. I want an M-II NTB and an M-II 7 Like no other.



That's pretty much what I'm looking at. We'll have to see what it looks like optioned out.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not a fan of the offset, huh? I typically don't either, I HATE the Jackson B7/CB shape.
> 
> I wish they'd do a Standard 7, but in person the offset on the Modern isn't as bad as looking at direct pictures of it. Or maybe I'm trying to tell myself that.
> 
> ...



You know, some of the Modern 7s look pretty good. But some do look weird to me. The offset back end and the angle of the lower horn... But some really do look good to me. Not sure why; I assume they’re all identical.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2018)

cardinal said:


> You know, some of the Modern 7s look pretty good. But some do look weird to me. The offset back end and the angle of the lower horn... But some really do look good to me. Not sure why; I assume they’re all identical.



I think solid colors or trans-over-plain look best. 

Figured tops on the offset look kind of off sometimes.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2018)

cardinal said:


> The Suhr Modern is so ugly to me, I haven’t been able to pull the trigger. I was pretty sure I’d end up with a USA Schecter Sunset 24-7, but screw that if the USA M7 comes with a Floyd.



Oh I am still going to get the Sunset 24 7 String, if not then 30 of em. But the M-II 7 FR is on my want list.

I was sent a picture of the M-II 7 FR, I wil lsee if my phone can cooperate with me so I can upload it. It ooks pretty sweet.

I am willing to be I will be going into the Red this year with all the gear I will be getting....


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's pretty much what I'm looking at. We'll have to see what it looks like optioned out.



I have a pic of one with a trans fade finish over a quilt top I will try to upload. It is a pretty sweet guitar.

I will spec one out in a trans green with a flamed maple top, black hardware, and maple board. 

I will be spending many hours off of work and band practice speccing out ESP USAs at my laptop with a few glasses of scotch this year that is fo sho.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't want anything fancy. Just solid color with minimal inlay and a trem.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 27, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't want anything fancy. Just solid color with minimal inlay and a trem.



Can be done, even with no inlays if you want. I would wait until they have the site updated, then go from there. They are adding a few things.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 27, 2018)

I kind of dig the lacewood top in one of the nearly-natural bursts. Or just black with no inlay. Not sure yet. Whichever one looks more like my current guitars so maybe my wife won’t notice yet another new one floating around.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 28, 2018)

And if anyone @Chruch2224 were to email me a pic of a kickass M7FR, I could get it posted up...


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2018)

Church2224 said:


> Some more info from my dealer.
> 
> The USA M-II 7 String WILL have the option for a floyd rose this year! Also more pickups options such as more Duncan and EMG Options. They will be flexible on options like say you want just one pickup, no inlays or abalone inlays, ect. Also the V Will have flamed top and solid finish options. There will be more options and specs coming out soon as well. They really did well with this line up.



That's awesome that they are going to have more customization available. I need another USA so bad, now the only problem is deciding which model.


----------



## Two Panthers (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow. What a year for neo retro comebacks,huh?

Im so torn between esp and Ibanez this year

Particular ones for esp are carpenter
And while they are too wild for me they are pretty designs 

Then the rg/jem is back in desert yellow ! And both neon pinks !(esp is amazing)

Prices are we very reasonable

Then the multi scales .....Idk I'd get st least an 8 string , 9 probably too much for me and reach 

Only thing is 81-8x or 81-8....
Oh and go multi scales or 27.2-29"?

C ya


----------



## Marked Man (Jan 28, 2018)

ESP is killlin' it! They are what Jackson was in the '80s. 

They need to wise up and drop the stupid "E-II" label, though.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 28, 2018)

JD27 said:


> I actually didn't care for the feel of the stainless frets on my DC7X.



Do you bend/vibrato much? If not, then yeah sure. The difference in vibrato feel is substantial between nickle and stainless, imho.


----------



## couverdure (Jan 29, 2018)

Marked Man said:


> They need to wise up and drop the stupid "E-II" label, though.


It is so they can differentiate from the custom shop ESP models (currently the only ones with the ESP logo on the front of the headstock). At least it's much easier to understand than ESP Japan's many sub-brands.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 29, 2018)

couverdure said:


> It is so they can differentiate from the custom shop ESP models (currently the only ones with the ESP logo on the front of the headstock). At least it's much easier to understand than ESP Japan's many sub-brands.



Yeah, except the used sales are full of legacy ESP branded guitars. I'd only buy an EII/LTD if the specs I want aren't available in the ESP used market. It helps a ton for resale, to begin with. Buying a new EII is buying a liability, buying a used ESP is buying an asset. It's like buying a used Rolex, you won't take a hit when you resell it. Try that with a Tudor and cry. (For non intiates, Tudor is to Rolex what LTD is to ESP, roughly)


----------



## cardinal (Jan 29, 2018)

This has been discussed a lot. I thought the real reason is they don’t like export guitars ending up back in Japan and undercutting the JDM ESPs, so they labeled the export stuff something else. 

Definitely swallowing a spider to catch a fly, but it’s the choice they made.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2018)

Weren't there pics of a M7FR USA promised a bit back?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 29, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Weren't there pics of a M7FR USA promised a bit back?


My phone is being stupid, I will see what I can do.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 29, 2018)

Here it is!


----------



## cardinal (Jan 29, 2018)

Damn those strings look close to the edge of the board. Hope that is just the angle of the pic.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 29, 2018)

I want to know more about this! Whats the word on these in general? One offs?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 29, 2018)

The seven in brown? New standard MIJ E-II for 2018.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2018)

Weren't there pics of a M7FR USA promised a bit back?


Church2224 said:


> Here it is!


That is sexy. Can't wait to see it in different finishes.


----------



## Two Panthers (Feb 7, 2018)

After my experiences with the hi end 8 strings from Ibanez and Schecter , the hi end 7 from Ibanez and Schecter and esp, and the 6s, I gotta say the most impressive would be a 7 like EBMM majesty, but from esp mii del style or Ibanez neck thru customs

Dabbled in 8s, and they are awesome for certain. Not always , but certain songs...,6/7 are standard and I like the extra string when the neck feels right

So. I think while I like all the new stuff , I almost feel like regressing into retro, 80s ESP And Jackson and 90s Ibanez

(Is the eII the MiI updated ?)


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Feb 8, 2018)

When will these models be released?And will they be cheaper than what they are on the ESP website?If they will cost the same,I might as well throw down for that green sparkle Steph model.


----------



## MTGeezy (Feb 8, 2018)

Obsidian Soul said:


> When will these models be released?And will they be cheaper than what they are on the ESP website?If they will cost the same,I might as well throw down for that green sparkle Steph model.



Drum city guitar land has a lot of the models from Namm already. By the of their posts though, may is when the second batch will arrive.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Feb 15, 2018)

Still waiting for them to make a horizon fr7 in 27" scale 

I'd hate to go custom for a extra 1.5" of fretboard


----------

